# Case D 1943



## Putz6 (Oct 31, 2017)

Just found a 1943 case D seams complete small bits missing. 
Still has mag and carb missing steering wheel gauges broke bullet holes in gas tank. 
Gas version tires have air but one rear rim rusted. 
Has gen and starter tool boxes am thinking of buying it to work on thoughts?


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

find it walking through fields, or did you just buy it? Looks cool


----------



## Putz6 (Oct 31, 2017)

Bosses property he wants it gone might get it for a bill. 
These D’s just pur so nice. 
Will give me something to work on this winter.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

drag that thing home before he changes his mind


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Pull the trigger. That will keep you busy for quite awhile!


----------



## RustyAllis (Nov 5, 2017)

neat old tractor


----------



## LarryfromMT (Feb 21, 2014)

We had a D (from the late 40s) for 30 years. Had a loader on it. It did lots of work when the farm was expanding. I finally sold it in 2003, but it still ran fine. I kinda miss it!


----------



## Denny1947 (Dec 8, 2018)

Dad had one of these in the 70’s. Sold it when he sold the acreage. Ran like a top, he let it go for something like $500.


----------



## John M Mientus (Jun 16, 2018)

I have two DC Case that I will restore one day. The old case are good tractors.


----------



## Michael Lecona (Jan 27, 2020)

willys55 said:


> find it walking through fields, or did you just buy it? Looks cool


I have a 210 John dDeer it will not start


----------



## Michael Lecona (Jan 27, 2020)

I had the battery on backwards and now it will not start


----------



## Michael Lecona (Jan 27, 2020)

Nothing happened


----------



## Michael Lecona (Jan 27, 2020)

Can you help me


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Have you switched the battery around and hooked the cables up properly? Is the battery fully charged? Have you tried giving it a boost from your vehicle? Doyou have a battery charger or a voltmeter to check the battery voltage?


----------



## Michael Lecona (Jan 27, 2020)

Thx it was a fuel number 20 fuse


----------

